# How to stop saddle slipping on round cob?



## MrsElle (26 April 2009)

As per title 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Chad is very round and his saddle tends to slip.  If I tightened his girth up any more his eyes will pop out, but need to stop the saddle slipping.

I think I have heard of something that sits under the saddle and can help with slipping?


----------



## hairymolly (26 April 2009)

Limpet pads are meant to be good to stop saddles slipping.


----------



## scotsmare (26 April 2009)

Geleeze do a saddle pad to stop saddle moving - it's really thin so extra bulk.


----------



## JoBo (26 April 2009)

We had one of these on our old very round coblet and it really helped. 
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/N.E.W-Saddle-Sure-...5QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Lucy_Nottingham (26 April 2009)

is it slipping around him, or along him etc? 
if along him, breastplate, if around him, the pads are really hte best idea I think!


----------



## Cliqmo (26 April 2009)

Prolite non slip pads are amazing!


----------



## tabithakat64 (26 April 2009)

Cliff Barnsby do a very good anti-slip numnah.


----------



## Donkeymad (26 April 2009)

I won a Barnsby Grip Pad and it is fantastic, otherwise any other make of saddle cloth or numnah with the rubber grippy back. I know Thorowgod make them and am sure other people do too.


----------



## Quadro (27 April 2009)

a crupper to stop it slipping forward a breastplate to stop it slipping back ???


----------



## Box_Of_Frogs (27 April 2009)

The usual problem with saddles on wide cobs is that they slide sideways round the horse! Cruppers and breastplates don't address that problem!


----------



## quirky (27 April 2009)

I can't remember what they are called but my saddle (GFS) has loops to add extra girth straps, one at the front and one behind the 3 normal girth straps.

Of the 5 saddles I had to try, my saddler discounted 2 because they didn't have these loops and he said my mare could have a slipping problem due to her shape.

So, if saddle slips forward, do up girth on front strap and the middle or back of the 3 original girth straps.
If the sadlle moves about behind, girth up using strap furthest back and front original girth strap.

If you have the loops but no leather attached, my saddler said he'd  add them for £15. If you don't have the loops to add the leather to, I think it's tough luck.

I know that wasn't explained with great clarity but I hope you understand what I mean.


----------



## MagicMelon (27 April 2009)

I had this problem with my Welsh Cob, the saddle slipped side to side as he is barrel shaped.  The saddle I had was dreadful for it, I tried everything (limpet pad, wide string girth, sticky gel pad, neoprene type pad, no pad at all, breastplate etc.) to no avail.  I changed the saddle end of last year and its much better although still slips a little if I dont stay balanced.


----------



## CBAnglo (27 April 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
I can't remember what they are called but my saddle (GFS) has loops to add extra girth straps, one at the front and one behind the 3 normal girth straps.

Of the 5 saddles I had to try, my saddler discounted 2 because they didn't have these loops and he said my mare could have a slipping problem due to her shape.

So, if saddle slips forward, do up girth on front strap and the middle or back of the 3 original girth straps.
If the sadlle moves about behind, girth up using strap furthest back and front original girth strap.

If you have the loops but no leather attached, my saddler said he'd  add them for £15. If you don't have the loops to add the leather to, I think it's tough luck.

I know that wasn't explained with great clarity but I hope you understand what I mean. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Point and balance strap - essential for a barrel body.  Non-slip pads just put so much pressure on either side of the wither, as the saddle still wants to slip, it is just being prevented from dping so by being stuck onto the horse's back.


----------



## Spudlet (27 April 2009)

Has the saddler had a look to see if anything can be done to adjust the saddle itself?

I used to ride a Clydesdale that had a polypad to stop slippage but I tried that on the obese cob I shared for a short time and it failed completely... it does make a good second layer for a dog bed though...


----------



## MrsElle (27 April 2009)

Chad has a Thorowgood cob saddle which is fantastic and really comfy (can't recommend it enough!) and has extra girth straps to enable the girth to be fitted better.  The saddle is new and was only fitted last week 
	
	
		
		
	


	





The saddle slips from side to side and I am currently using a humane girth.  Would trying a different girth help too?


----------



## Hels_Bels (27 April 2009)

I use a breastplate for cobs, usually works well


----------



## Donkeymad (27 April 2009)

If you have a Thorowgood saddle and use of the point/balance straps doesn't solve the problem, try a Thorowgood numnah, as it should solve the problem.

The non-slip pads I have mentioned do  *not* cause pressure .


----------



## joannemarson (28 April 2009)

Iv got a thorowgood cob saddle too and i had exactly the same problems with other saddles, not as bad with this one but im now using a barnsby grip pad which is excellent (thorowgood non slip ones are good too, iv got one) and the main thing which is fantastic is a stubben travia cord girth. I swapped girths with my friend when we were on a pleasure ride and i used her humane girth, the first hill we did i had to get off and re adjust my saddle, swapped back to my stubben girth and no more trouble.


----------



## charlie_brown1 (28 April 2009)

We have the stubben cord girth and we do have any problems with the saddle slipping on our very round cob!


----------

